# Gss



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2009)

Discuss.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2009)

Na!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2009)

you first Andy


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Bump for stoke.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2009)

sure 

I'll bump it again

If people want to talk, get their feelings out....go for it.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 17, 2009)

I miss him - sniff.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2009)

no need to miss him

everyone knows where to find him.   

In fact, I have a feeling that where GSS hangs out now, he's better than he's ever been.  I think that's great. It's really perfect.  There's a place that exists on the intrawebs that GSS can do whatever he wants, whenever he wants.  All GSS and several other members wanted was a place to do whatever they want, whenever they want.  

Andyzee set it all up.  Is what Andy offers not good enough? I've checked it out.  Seems like a great place to 'hang out' for all those folks that thought AZ was lame and boring.  

There's this saying......when in Rome.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Andyzee set it all up.  Is what Andy offers not good enough? I've checked it out.  Seems like a great place to 'hang out' for all those folks that thought AZ was lame and boring.
> 
> There's this saying......when in Rome.



I don't think AZ is lame or boring, but thanks for playing


----------



## marcski (Sep 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> no need to miss him
> 
> everyone knows where to find him.
> 
> ...



Wow, kind of harsh coming from a supposedly impartial mod, don't you think...especially one that claims he's a deadhead?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope you never do Root........not playing with that statement


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Hope you never do Root........not playing with that statement


Fair enough.  Gettin close to the 60 day range...can't wait to post up my 1st TR of the season


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 17, 2009)

If gss' fan club will actually let him go away, I promise I'll miss him.


----------



## marcski (Sep 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> If gss' fan club will actually let him go away, I promise I'll miss him.



Secret crush, huh, TC?    You know you want his steezy ass.  (can I say ass on AZ?)


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> no need to miss him
> 
> everyone knows where to find him.
> 
> ...



What is the interweb address of this site?  How does one get to said site?

P.S. I don't think AZ is "lame and boring".


----------



## AMAC2233 (Sep 17, 2009)

The "what are you doing right now" thread is such a joke without him. Now it's only occasionally funny because the only other humor that pops up is actually mature.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2009)

marcski said:


> Wow, kind of harsh coming from a supposedly impartial mod, don't you think?



Harsh how?

The only thing impartial about me is the view I take in regards to the rules of this forum.  I don't play favorites.  The rules / vibe are what they are.  Everyone is welcome.  The 'rules' are on the door as you walk in.  They really aren't all that uptight either.  If this 'anal hippie' as often referred to by other members can hang out, express himself and respect the views of others......and not feel pushed down by the man, I really don't get what all the fuss is about.  It's not power.  It's just doing as the romans do.  I feel no need to fight it.  I'm the most crass bastard going on the Gathering Of The Vibes Board.  I'll swear, talk about sex, mix it up with people, whatever over there, no problem.  

When in Rome.

In eleven years there have been maybe eleven members banned.   ALWAYS, ALWAYS it's because of repeated disrespect of very loose rules.  Warnings are issued over and over and over.  When they are ignored and ignored and ignored.........???? should be no surprise what happens.

I've read all the complaints about Alpinezone.  Now there's this new place called the noshitzone where all of the complaints about alpinszone don't exist.  It's sounds like freaking UTOPIA over there man.  Have it!  If you like it better.  GREAT!!!!!   If there are things that you want to discuss here, that's great too!!!!  

In noshitzone, many members got what they wanted, but it's still not good enough?  Come on man.  When is enough enough.   

but if you all must continue to fight the power.  I guess I'll engage even though right about now, my palm is practically permanently attached to my face with keeping this debate alive.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 17, 2009)

Let it go.................


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Andyzee set it all up.  Is what Andy offers not good enough? I've checked it out.  Seems like a great place to 'hang out' for all those folks that thought AZ was lame and boring.



It will be great once they figure out something else to talk about besides AZ (and I mean this site, not andyzee). Speaking of, the polack still owes me royalties for doing all the legwork to get his site off the ground... :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> It will be great once they figure out something else to talk about besides AZ (and I mean this site, not andyzee). Speaking of, the polack still owes me royalties for doing all the legwork to get his site off the ground... :lol:



"the polack" I find that extremely offensive. Mods, please delete  

Greg, you will get your royalties once I earn some cash.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> It will be great once they figure out something else to talk about besides AZ (and I mean this site, not andyzee). Speaking of, the polack still owes me royalties for doing all the legwork to get his site off the ground... :lol:


Lots of funny stuff happening on Andy's site.  You should see the car insurance thread:blink:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

I really do think I'm owed an apology for the polack remark.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Greg, you will get your royalties once I earn some cash.



Your minions are going to revolt once you start plastering that place with ads. Let me know how you make out with that... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I really do think I'm owed an apology for the polack remark.



Please... :roll: It's your username over there....


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Your minions are going to revolt once you start plastering that place with ads. Let me know how you make out with that... :lol:



I'm not talking to you after you called me the p word. I'm serious, that was just plain wrong.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Please... :roll: It's your username over there....



Ya, but you said it in a hatefully way, not cool!

Busing 1/4 polish myself that really hurt man, i demand and apology to Andy and everyone else of Polish ansestry or I will complain to the mods.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

marcski said:


> Wow, kind of harsh coming from a supposedly impartial mod, don't you think...especially one that claims he's a deadhead?



What is so harsh about what DHS said?  And a mod express what he things?  I think DHS is spot on.  I've lurked andy's site.  It is what it is.  I have nothing against the people over there.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> no need to miss him
> 
> everyone knows where to find him.
> 
> ...



...Act Like a Romanian?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2009)

wintersyndrome said:


> ...Act Like a Romanian?



yes

or when in Poland

act like a Pollack


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Ya, but you said it in a hatefully way, not cool *maaaaaaaaaaaaan*!
> 
> Busing 1/4 polish myself that really hurt man, i demand and apology to Andy and everyone else of Polish ansestry or I will complain to the mods *maaaaaaaaan*.



Timmy let me fix up your post a bit, it wasn't anti-establishment enough.  I bolded the the parts I added.  My wife is 1/2 polish and my son is 1/4 polish. Even my 2 yr old son thinks you guys are over reacting.  Its andy's screen name for Pete's sake!  Shall this be he new P-word on AZ?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 18, 2009)

I have posted on the new site and its has some humor to it.  Enough Az bashing goes on there and seems like there is no reason to do it here.

  This thread is a duplicate of the GSS banned thread.  I would delete this thread. Mods probably won't cause they will get shit for over moderating. 

There is an outlet. Not sure why this is being used.


 Weather you like it or not its Gregs' site and he built it with help from the mods and the posters.    You can always just stop posting here.  I post less here than I use to.  My focus has changed too.    I  am more interested in SR than multiple mountains.

Many have posted that they like both sites.   A time and place for everything.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I have posted on the new site and its has some humor to it.  Enough Az bashing goes on there and seems like there is no reason to do it here.
> 
> This thread is a duplicate of the GSS banned thread.  I would delete this thread. Mods probably won't cause they will get shit for over moderating.
> 
> ...



WWBD?

Bob, I like the way you operate.  Good points.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> .  I've lurked andy's site.  It is what it is.  I have nothing against the people over there.


Cool.  You'd fit right in...:beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Timmy let me fix up your post a bit, it wasn't anti-establishment enough.  I bolded the the parts I added.  My wife is 1/2 polish and my son is 1/4 polish. Even my 2 yr old son thinks you guys are over reacting.  Its andy's screen name for Pete's sake!  Shall this be he new P-word on AZ?



Dude

 IT WAS A JOKE!!!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 18, 2009)

Can we get over the G$$ thing already? It's been a fawking week.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Ya, but you said it in a hatefully way, not cool!








I don't see the problem.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Dude
> 
> IT WAS A JOKE!!!



Seemed it.  But its hard to differentiate friend from foe these days.  Lots of people shitting on this site and their supposed friends.  Doesn't sit well with me.  I think there are some people that needed an AZ vacation which is cool.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I don't see the problem.



See my last post, it was a joke. I am pretty sure Greg knows mw well enough to know I was just busting his balls. I can't use imoticons from my iPhone


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Cool.  You'd fit right in...:beer:



Thinking about joining just to keep in touch with 2knees and a few others that are MIA from AZ.  Maybe I will troll that site like many other long standing members trolled AZ?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Seemed it.  But its hard to differentiate friend from foe these days.  Lots of people shitting on this site and their supposed friends.  Doesn't sit well with me.  I think there are some people that needed an AZ vacation which is cool.



Take a look at all my post over on Andy's site and you will see that I have not shit on AZ or any of it's members.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Take a look at all my post over on Andy's site and you will see that I have not shit on AZ or any of it's members.



Didn't say YOU made any comments.  Just seems like all the people joining over there and not shitting on AZ just stokes the fires of the people who are.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2009)

There's only 4 threads out of 125 that could be considered AZ related.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Didn't say YOU made any comments.  Just seems like all the people joining over there and not shitting on AZ just stokes the fires of the people who are.



I don't see too much shitting not to say that there isn't any. Most anit-AZ message are aimed at over moderation and frustration. I am doing my best not to allow the board to be anti-AZ, I truly like this place and have met many good people. But I have become frustrated here as well as other sites by over controlling moderators. That is the reason I started that site. Believe it or not, it is not meant to be personal against the clits or any other membership here, but it is definitely a cry out against over controlling mods, both here and at other site. Grassi, still looking forward to hanging out with you chatting over some blueberry delights  .


Greg,

      Couple of things, I changed the name from noshitzone.com to noshitchat.com, do I still owe you royalties?  Another thing, I do truly find the term polack offensive. Yes I use it for myself, but that's diffent, it's more a term of endearment. When you use it, it's more like using the N word. Know it may be hard to understand, but it truly does work that way. By you using it, it dehuminizes a person or persons. I had a lot of arguments with a former friend about this, notice, I say former.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Seemed it.  But its hard to differentiate friend from foe these days.  Lots of people shitting on this site and their supposed friends.  Doesn't sit well with me.  I think there are some people that needed an AZ vacation which is cool.


I couldn't agree more. Thanks for saying it......
BTW, how's the broken parts  ?



MR. evil said:


> Take a look at all my post over on Andy's site and you will see that I have not shit on AZ or any of it's members.


MR Evil, even though I have not taken the time to lurk on the other site, I can believe this, because even though I don't agree with you on this topic, I do believe that you're a man of good character.  Not that what I think counts, but still, ......eh?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2009)

Reading this thread gives me a feeling of, "Either you're with us or you're against us". I got the same feeling with the passage of the Patriot Act way back when.

I don't think that either site is intended to be exclusionary. NoShitChat is a space that allows expression that's not looked upon as acceptable in AZ. If it's anything more than that, I must be missing something.

Time to go wrestle a Rottweiler.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> See my last post, it was a joke. I am pretty sure Greg knows mw well enough to know I was just busting his balls. I can't use imoticons from my iPhone



I know. I posted a Jackson Pollock.

That, too, is a joke.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I don't see too much shitting not to say that there isn't any. Most anit-AZ message are aimed at over moderation and frustration. I am doing my best not to allow the board to be anti-AZ, I truly like this place and have met many good people. But I have become frustrated here as well as other sites by over controlling moderators. That is the reason I started that site. Believe it or not, it is not meant to be personal against the clits or any other membership here, but it is definitely a cry out against over controlling mods, both here and at other site. Grassi, still looking forward to hanging out with you chatting over some blueberry delights  .
> 
> 
> Greg,
> ...



Yo Andzee,
I can't go to that site during work hours.  The profanity in the title is no no on the work computer.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Reading this thread gives me a feeling of, "Either you're with us or you're against us". I got the same feeling with the passage of the Patriot Act way back when.
> 
> I don't think that either site is intended to be exclusionary. NoShitChat is a space that allows expression that's not looked upon as acceptable in AZ. If it's anything more than that, I must be missing something.
> 
> Time to go wrestle a Rottweiler.



Exactly, if anything I believe they can compliment each other, There's things posted  here that the mods don't like and I can both understand and appreciate that, even if sometime I don't agree with all decision. Afterall this is Greg's site to run as he wishes. If that's the case, these folks can post at my site. By the same token, believe it or not, not all membership over there is from AZ (by the way, when do I get royalties on AZ?) and I'm always happy to steer people here cause I truly like this site and feel it is an important source for skiers. So my suggestion chill, enjoy life for it's too short and let's get back to the topic at hand, GSS


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Yo Andzee,
> I can't go to that site during work hours.  The profanity in the title is no no on the work computer.




Try nschat.net


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Harsh how?
> 
> The only thing impartial about me is the view I take in regards to the rules of this forum.  I don't play favorites.  The rules / vibe are what they are.  Everyone is welcome.  The 'rules' are on the door as you walk in.  They really aren't all that uptight either.  If this 'anal hippie' as often referred to by other members can hang out, express himself and respect the views of others......and not feel pushed down by the man, I really don't get what all the fuss is about.  It's not power.  It's just doing as the romans do.  I feel no need to fight it.  I'm the most crass bastard going on the Gathering Of The Vibes Board.  I'll swear, talk about sex, mix it up with people, whatever over there, no problem.
> 
> ...



Dead head when your name pops onto the screen stinkie hippie is not the first thing in my head.  Cheap SOB is.   Joke really at least I am laughing.  Pretty much at all of you


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I don't see too much shitting not to say that there isn't any. Most anit-AZ message are aimed at over moderation and frustration. I am doing my best not to allow the board to be anti-AZ, I truly like this place and have met many good people. But I have become frustrated here as well as other sites by over controlling moderators. That is the reason I started that site. Believe it or not, it is not meant to be personal against the clits or any other membership here, but it is definitely a cry out against over controlling mods, both here and at other site. Grassi, still looking forward to hanging out with you chatting over some blueberry delights  .
> 
> Greg,
> 
> Couple of things, I changed the name from noshitzone.com to noshitchat.com, do I still owe you royalties?



"Over-moderation" is the biggest crock term going. Either a forum is moderated, or it isn't. We try our best to adhere by the policies that are clearly defined here and have been in place for some time. We're more than fair, and try to give the benefit of the doubt in every case. A more accurate assessment of the situation is that we've been under-moderating for the past two years.

It's no secret that you've always wanted to run a forum, Andy, and we all know your other attempts were....well, less than successful. So you took the short-cut ambulance-chasing route and capitalized on an unfortunate situation here. Congratulations. You should be proud of your efforts. As a matter of fact, you started this thread knowing your forum would be mentioned just to siphon off some more members. There's really no other reason for it.



andyzee said:


> Another thing, I do truly find the term polack offensive. Yes I use it for myself, but that's diffent, it's more a term of endearment. When you use it, it's more like using the N word. Know it may be hard to understand, but it truly does work that way. By you using it, it dehuminizes a person or persons. I had a lot of arguments with a former friend about this, notice, I say former.



I'm 50% Slovak. Isn't that close enough? Anyway, I guess I get what you're saying. Like all the other cynical online personas that are starting to crop up, it's really hard to read whether you're being sincere or not, but if you are, I'm sorry.

Speaking of online personas, I'm disappointed in all the cynicism lately. There's one person in particular who I considered a friend offline, and his new persona is not anything in line with who I thought he was. He always seemed to me like a quiet gentle person, but I've seen a bit of a dark side over there. Looks like your forum brings the worst out in people too, Andy. Another milestone.

AZ has become a community that helps facilitate face-to-face interactions with members skiing and riding together. Precisely why I try to keep it real online and post in a way that represent who I am in real life and encourage others to do so. Seems like some prefer to create different online personalities just to act like douchebags, Perhaps they didn't act out enough as a kid or something.

At the end of the day, different strokes for different folks. I get all that we're all free to post where we want. This is the last I'll say about it. I'm already sure my comments will make for some good material over there...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg, I'll get back to you on some of your points, some valid, some not, unfortunately I have this work thing that keeps on getting in the way.


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Reading this thread gives me a feeling of, "Either you're with us or you're against us". I got the same feeling with the passage of the Patriot Act way back when.
> 
> I don't think that either site is intended to be exclusionary. NoShitChat is a space that allows expression that's not looked upon as acceptable in AZ. If it's anything more than that, I must be missing something.
> 
> Time to go wrestle a Rottweiler.





andyzee said:


> Exactly, if anything I believe they can compliment each other, There's things posted  here that the mods don't like and I can both understand and appreciate that, even if sometime I don't agree with all decision. Afterall this is Greg's site to run as he wishes. If that's the case, these folks can post at my site. By the same token, believe it or not, not all membership over there is from AZ (by the way, when do I get royalties on AZ?) and I'm always happy to steer people here cause I truly like this site and feel it is an important source for skiers. So my suggestion chill, enjoy life for it's too short and let's get back to the topic at hand, GSS



These.

I think everyone needs to step back and get a little perspective.

I keep seeing a lot of "It's Greg's site, he can do what he wants" True, however it may bear mentioning that AlpineZone.com is a lot more than just a discussion forum.Keep in mind there's a whole site with information, news feeds, ski area descriptions etc... (Just erase the /forums from the url, lotsa good stuff there) There's also a rather impressive number of hooks into the New England ski industry in general. The AZ ski area challenge is a really useful and interesting service that requires the buy-in from the industry folks. 
Think of AZ as less of Greg's personal sandbox that he let's people play in, and more of a business. Its a business at least partially sustained by advertising. How many businesses allow employees and customers to hang-around on their sales floor in their underwear telling dirty jokes, drinking, smoking, whatever?  The reason for the moderation to a PG-13 level is at least in part to make the site appealing not only to folks of all ages (I've already told my 9-year-old that I will not allow her to join, just yet) but also to these same ski area professionals who take the time to participate in the AZ challenge (and other things as well, how many of you have chatted with Win Smith here?) 
Imagine you need a new car, and walk into Campgottagopee's dealership. The salesmen are crude and occasionally offensive to many. There's a free-for-all atmosphere, and a lack of professional courtesy. Are you going to buy a car there, or maybe shop around some more?
Now, the noshitchat is like the employee lounge, it keeps the crudity off of the sales floor, and puts it in the back room where it belongs. Funny thing about internet forums, especially regional ones, is that people with similar interests meet and get to know one-another. In many cases real friendships are formed. A result of this is that certain "boundaries" can be expanded a bit. A little stone-busting here and there... And some of us just want to be able to socialize without the filter once in awhile. That's really the point of Andy's site (despite the catalyst of its creation, I'm sure the kernel was there for awhile) It is really not meant to be counter to AZ, but complimentary. It's that "back room" where AZers (and others) can go to vent, blow-off steam, yell, rant, rave, talk politics, curse, get annoyed by the real OSME and call 2knees an asshole. It keeps the seedier element out of AZ allowing it to still be the main resource for NE outdoor sports information and discussion.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Ya, but you said it in a hatefully way, not cool!
> 
> Busing 1/4 polish myself that really hurt man, i demand and apology to Andy and everyone else of Polish ansestry or I will complain to the mods.


Are you like twelve?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I don't see too much shitting not to say that there isn't any. Most anit-AZ message are aimed at over moderation and frustration. I am doing my best not to allow the board to be anti-AZ, I truly like this place and have met many good people. But I have become frustrated here as well as other sites by over controlling moderators. That is the reason I started that site. Believe it or not, it is not meant to be personal against the clits or any other membership here, but it is definitely a cry out against over controlling mods, both here and at other site. Grassi, still looking forward to hanging out with you chatting over some blueberry delights  .
> 
> 
> Greg,
> ...



But if I called you a Pollack on your site it would be perfectly fine yes?  I mean, you've got a guy, white as rice, pretending to be a black guy on your forum.  If a black guy shows up are you going to tell Paul he can't be Clarence anymore?  Bit of a double standard is all I'm saying.  If I sincerely did offend you by saying the 'p word' than I sincerely do offer an apology.  Or I could say I'm Polish, then I could say the p word all I want right?

Speaking of double standards.  If NSZ was started because of your dislike with over moderation and most of your charter members were beating the same freedom drum as you, then how come EVERY SINGLE call for moderation on this forum in the past week has come from the drummers?  You don't have to answer that question.  I know why.  It's a GAME.  It's what you all get off on.  Some call it pot stirring.  Many call it being a troll.  It's all about attention.  Me, me, me.  This very thread that I'm typing in right now is just a little game for Andy.  iwon't the fraud persona for Oldsnowboarderfrommaine came over all in huff over the Nazi shirt and how we hadn't gotten to it in a flash.  Um, OSME used to speak frequently as an atheist on here. I can't look it up because he deleted all of his posts, but almost every thread that referenced faith had him expressing that thought.  So now all of a sudden he's a card caring Jew looking for moderation?  Marcski came into this thread specifically as well to play games.  While your site isn't entirely anti - Alpine Zone, it sure comes across as a boot camp for trolling over here. 

Just because I'm a moderator doesn't mean I'll always bite my tongue and patronize your belief structure Andy.  You all say your tired of the over moderation.  As Greg has said, this place is far from over moderated.  And over moderation isn't what has most over there upset.  What people are upset about isn't the act of over moderation, it's the fact that it prevents them from trolling, calling attention to themselves at the expense and often times disrespect of others.  Grown men whining that they can't play their games wherever they want, whenever they want and beating the censorship drum.  Complete load of crap.  

Don't try and legitimize Andy.  We're not idiots.  

But the good news is there's the NSZ now where all the playas can ball anyway they want.  Perfect.  Just don't use the 'p word'

peace


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> These.
> 
> I think everyone needs to step back and get a little perspective.
> 
> ...



i get called an asshole on most forums, not just andy's.  :razz:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2009)

Is it ski season yet?


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> i get called an asshole on most forums, not just andy's.  :razz:



Oh yeah...


BTW, you riding on Sat?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> i get called an asshole on most forums, not just andy's.  :razz:


Thats cuz you are.........:lol::wink:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> Thats cuz you are.........:lol::wink:




+1


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> iwon't the fraud persona for Oldsnowboarderfrommaine came over all in huff over the Nazi shirt and how we hadn't gotten to it in a flash. Um, OSME used to speak frequently as an atheist on here.


 
I did not know this.  Now I am:angry:!!!!!!!.  Made feel like crap, when there was no ill intended. Sometimes, I really hate the internet.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> iwon't the fraud persona for Oldsnowboarderfrommaine



I know I said I was done, but discovering the whole iwon't/OSME new beginning/therapy thing was BS *really *sucked. Yep, it's all a sham. Every one of us fell for it and supported Jerry. Many of us even chastised GSS for not being supportive enough.  It's not the first time members came to AZ looking for support during times of real personal tragedy. Remember when one of our own lost his wife? Many of us were there to support him. Warp Daddy is going through a pretty intense recovery period after open heart surgery this summer and AZers are there to encourage him and keep his spirits up. There was also another personal incident when a member posted here looking for support during a difficult time which has an ironic tie-in to this whole situation. I won't go into that, but most of you know what I'm talking about. Whether or not you think personal stuff should be kept out of the forums, it does happen. But good ole Jerry found it funny to make a mockery of the good will of most AZers. That was one of the ultimate displays of douchebaggery that I can ever recall here.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> These.
> 
> I think everyone needs to step back and get a little perspective.
> 
> ...


Well said Paul


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> But good ole Jerry found it funny to make a mockery of the good will of most AZers.


Thats actually really sick and sad that someone would do that...Infact to me thats worth a ban!


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> worth a ban!



Stop overmoderating.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I did not know this.  Now I am:angry:!!!!!!!.  Made feel like crap, when there was no ill intended. Sometimes, I really hate the internet.



OSME reaction was a bit overblown, but you guys are mixing up religion and heritage. You don't have to be a practicing jew to be effected that stuff.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> These.
> 
> I think everyone needs to step back and get a little perspective.
> 
> ...



Well said. I think most of us who are spending time on Any's site are just looking for a different outlet and have not left AZ. Andy did have a built in user base that followed, but except for a couple banned folks over there AZ hasn't lost any members or participation.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 18, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> OSME reaction was a bit overblown, but you guys are mixing up religion and heritage. You don't have to be a practicing jew to be effected that stuff.



Exactly, nazis didn't/don't care if you're athiest or religious only if there was/is "Jewish blood".


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> Are you like twelve?



It was a joke. Go back and read a little more of the thread and you will see I made that clear.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Well said. I think most of us who are spending time on Any's site are just looking for a different outlet and have not left AZ. Andy did have a built in user base that followed, but except for a couple banned folks over there AZ hasn't lost any members or participation.



Perhaps. And I said my peace. This whole thing was settling down and then Andy just had to reopen the can of worms. Now how about you guys discuss what you want over there, and we'll discuss what we want here and we'll all try to refrain from blatant overlap just to start flame wars. Deal?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2009)

Can we talk about skiing?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Perhaps. And I said my peace. This whole thing was settling down and then Andy just had to reopen the can of worms. Now how about you guys discuss what you want over there, and we'll discuss what we want here and we'll all try to refrain from blatant overlap just to start flame wars. Deal?



I think that's the plan. Let's go skiing!


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Can we talk about skiing?




I think there's a forum around here somewhere for that. :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Perhaps. And I said my peace. This whole thing was settling down and then Andy just had to reopen the can of worms. Now how about you guys discuss what you want over there, and we'll discuss what we want here and we'll all try to refrain from blatant overlap just to start flame wars. Deal?







andyzee said:


> Greg, I'll get back to you on some of your points, some valid, some not, unfortunately I have this work thing that keeps on getting in the way.




Where should I address, here or there? Really do want to address some things you wrote, just have to find the time it deserves.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Stop overmoderating.


My bad..I just love the power........:lol::smash:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> I think there's a forum around here somewhere for that. :lol:



Yeah really!  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> 
> BTW, you riding on Sat?




cant, dee picked up an extra shift friday night so i gots the kiddies by myself.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 18, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Can we talk about skiing?



Good idea -- except there's no snow to slide on just yet. But, summer's officially over on Tuesday. Time to get the skis out of storage, strip off the summer wax, tune 'em, wax 'em again, reset and test the bindings and get some work done on the boots. 

Boston area ski movie premiers: 

10/19 - In Deep (MSP)
11/11,12,13,14 - Dynasty (WM)
11/18 - Edge of Never
11/21 - Session (TGR) 

And, oh yeah, the Sox are finally getting it together!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> OSME reaction was a bit overblown, but you guys are mixing up religion and heritage. You don't have to be a practicing jew to be effected that stuff.


 

Read the picture caption that posted with the pic.  There was no ill intended in the pic.  What I should have done was post the link.  It has nothing to do with that.  I am PO'ed at the posing.  That is just plain sick,  I thought I was apologizing to someone that was Jewsih and truly offended.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Read the picture caption that posted with the pic.  There was no ill intended in the pic.  What I should have done was post the link.  It has nothing to do with that.  I am PO'ed at the posing.  That is just plain sick,  I thought I was apologizing to someone that was Jewsih and truly offended.



?? I don't know if OSME is posing. I think he is Jewish. Blowing it out of proportion, maybe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> ?? I don't know if OSME is posing. I think he is Jewish. Blowing it out of proportion, maybe.



If he is, it certainly makes it hard for anyone to believe him with the whole fraud iwont persona.


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> cant, dee picked up an extra shift friday night so i gots the kiddies by myself.



Bring 'em, use a 3rd wheel and a backpack carrier.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> T
> Think of AZ as less of Greg's personal sandbox that he let's people play in, and more of a business. Its a business at least partially sustained by advertising. How many businesses allow employees and customers to hang-around on their sales floor in their underwear telling dirty jokes, drinking, smoking, whatever?  The reason for the moderation to a PG-13 level is at least in part to make the site appealing not only to folks of all ages (I've already told my 9-year-old that I will not allow her to join, just yet) but also to these same ski area professionals who take the time to participate in the AZ challenge (and other things as well, how many of you have chatted with Win Smith here?)
> Imagine you need a new car, and walk into Campgottagopee's dealership. The salesmen are crude and occasionally offensive to many. There's a free-for-all atmosphere, and a lack of professional courtesy. Are you going to buy a car there, or maybe shop around some more?
> Now, the noshitchat is like the employee lounge, it keeps the crudity off of the sales floor, and puts it in the back room where it belongs. Funny thing about internet forums, especially regional ones, is that people with similar interests meet and get to know one-another. In many cases real friendships are formed. A result of this is that certain "boundaries" can be expanded a bit. A little stone-busting here and there... And some of us just want to be able to socialize without the filter once in awhile. That's really the point of Andy's site (despite the catalyst of its creation, I'm sure the kernel was there for awhile) It is really not meant to be counter to AZ, but complimentary. It's that "back room" where AZers (and others) can go to vent, blow-off steam, yell, rant, rave, talk politics, curse, get annoyed by the real OSME and call 2knees an asshole. It keeps the seedier element out of AZ allowing it to still be the main resource for NE outdoor sports information and discussion.



Well put Paul.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Well put Paul.



Paul is a freaking philosopher! and 100% dead on.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> Bring 'em, use a 3rd wheel and a backpack carrier.



actually, i have one of these.







might limit the drops and stunts i hit though. 

or maybe not.  :evil:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Paul is a freaking philosopher! and 100% dead on.



yeah, its not the first time i have stepped back and had the same thought as you did about paul. :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2009)

I dicussed GSS. And he disgusts me.

/not really, but it's more clever this way


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 18, 2009)

You got to be kidding me----I just read this entire thread and now feel like I got married all over again.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> I think everyone needs to step back and get a little perspective.
> ...


I agree with that stuff, but I've also come to the conclusion that part of it has to do with how people view the internet/message boards. Some see it as "just the internet, so who cares?," others view AZ as a community that just happens to communicate through text online. And some crossover. Most of the people that have gotten ticked off with the "overmoderation" have made comments along the lines of, "who cares what gets said on the internet?" Most of the mods and those that have supported the decisions they've made are probably more likely to go with the community POV, and treating people like you'd treat them face to face. A lot of what's gone down is the result of the former group not treating the later group as if they were talking face to face. The who cares? don't see what the issue is (after all it's just the internet,) the online communityers take offense (because if someone said that stuff to your face, you would.) A clash of two cultures, almost. Each viewpoint is fine on their own, but the interaction causes friction.

Greg has grown this site as a place for an online community. That's what he likes, and there's a place for this type of site amongst the different online skiing/outdoors message boards, so it works from the business case point of view. As part of that, the mods come in to keep the community feel steered in that direction, and moderation comes into play when the people who don't take anything said here seriously act that way in a way offensive to treat it seriously. There's plenty of good-hearted joking around here, mud slinging between friends, etc., but what gets attention is when people act in ways they never would face to face.

Which is why I'm on the side of Andy's site probably being a good thing. Anyone that wants to treat the internet as an escape from society's normal rules can do that over there. People that like the community aspect stay here. A lot of people crossover.

I've been staying out of all these threads because I'm trying to let it go and resume some sense of normality, but I figure one post can't hurt, and maybe add a second perspective on the why of what happened, with no one really to blame.


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> actually, i have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't see how, most of the jumps are only about 12' or so...



Grassi21 said:


> yeah, its not the first time i have stepped back and had the same thought as you did about paul. :beer:





andyzee said:


> Paul is a freaking philosopher! and 100% dead on.





Grassi21 said:


> Well put Paul.



Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I was just hoping it was coherent enough so that it was understandable. Wrote it while on a con-call and replying to email so my train of thought was missing a few switches in the track. I just want people to see the bigger picture. Arguments tend to cause people to focus on specifics in order to try to prove their point, or to "win" said argument. This really shouldn't be an argument per se, but a discussion. Once everyone cools off and let's go of the specifics, I'm sure we can have puppies, rainbows and unicorns for all again.:argue::beer:


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I agree with that stuff, but I've also come to the conclusion that part of it has to do with how people view the internet/message boards. Some see it as "just the internet, so who cares?," others view AZ as a community that just happens to communicate through text online. And some crossover. Most of the people that have gotten ticked off with the "overmoderation" have made comments along the lines of, "who cares what gets said on the internet?" Most of the mods and those that have supported the decisions they've made are probably more likely to go with the community POV, and treating people like you'd treat them face to face. A lot of what's gone down is the result of the former group not treating the later group as if they were talking face to face. The who cares? don't see what the issue is (after all it's just the internet,) the online communityers take offense (because if someone said that stuff to your face, you would.) A clash of two cultures, almost. Each viewpoint is fine on their own, but the interaction causes friction.
> 
> Greg has grown this site as a place for an online community. That's what he likes, and there's a place for this type of site amongst the different online skiing/outdoors message boards, so it works from the business case point of view. As part of that, the mods come in to keep the community feel steered in that direction, and moderation comes into play when the people who don't take anything said here seriously act that way in a way offensive to treat it seriously. There's plenty of good-hearted joking around here, mud slinging between friends, etc., but what gets attention is when people act in ways they never would face to face.
> 
> ...



Excellent points. And a bit more coherent than mine, but I've had a tough week. :grin:


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> I know I said I was done, but discovering the whole iwon't/OSME new beginning/therapy thing was BS *really *sucked. Yep, it's all a sham. Every one of us fell for it and supported Jerry. Many of us even chastised GSS for not being supportive enough. It's not the first time members came to AZ looking for support during times of real personal tragedy. Remember when one of our own lost his wife? Many of us were there to support him. Warp Daddy is going through a pretty intense recovery period after open heart surgery this summer and AZers are there to encourage him and keep his spirits up. There was also another personal incident when a member posted here looking for support during a difficult time which has an ironic tie-in to this whole situation. I won't go into that, but most of you know what I'm talking about. Whether or not you think personal stuff should be kept out of the forums, it does happen. But good ole Jerry found it funny to make a mockery of the good will of most AZers. That was one of the ultimate displays of douchebaggery that I can ever recall here.


 


wa-loaf said:


> OSME reaction was a bit overblown, but you guys are mixing up religion and heritage. You don't have to be a practicing jew to be effected that stuff.


 


ERJ-145CA said:


> Exactly, nazis didn't/don't care if you're athiest or religious only if there was/is "Jewish blood".


 


Puck it said:


> Read the picture caption that posted with the pic. There was no ill intended in the pic. What I should have done was post the link. It has nothing to do with that. I am PO'ed at the posing. That is just plain sick, I thought I was apologizing to someone that was Jewsih and truly offended.


 
Wow, easy to start a rumor around here!

Wa-Loaf, ERJ-145CA, and Puck it, Greg was referring to Jerry's rouse of turning over a new leaf and becoming Iwon't and becoming all PC, not the Jewish Nazi Wallmart picture!


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Speaking of online personas, I'm disappointed in all the cynicism lately. There's one person in particular who I considered a friend offline, and his new persona is not anything in line with who I thought he was. He always seemed to me like a quiet gentle person, but I've seen a bit of a dark side over there. Looks like your forum brings the worst out in people too, Andy. Another milestone.
> 
> AZ has become a community that helps facilitate face-to-face interactions with members skiing and riding together. Precisely why I try to keep it real online and post in a way that represent who I am in real life and encourage others to do so. Seems like some prefer to create different online personalities just to act like douchebags, Perhaps they didn't act out enough as a kid or something.


I hear ya. Going on to mondeo's post...



Greg said:


> I know I said I was done, but discovering the whole iwon't/OSME new beginning/therapy thing was BS *really *sucked. Yep, it's all a sham. Every one of us fell for it and supported Jerry. Many of us even chastised GSS for not being supportive enough.  It's not the first time members came to AZ looking for support during times of real personal tragedy. Remember when one of our own lost his wife? Many of us were there to support him. Warp Daddy is going through a pretty intense recovery period after open heart surgery this summer and AZers are there to encourage him and keep his spirits up. There was also another personal incident when a member posted here looking for support during a difficult time which has an ironic tie-in to this whole situation. I won't go into that, but most of you know what I'm talking about. Whether or not you think personal stuff should be kept out of the forums, it does happen. But good ole Jerry found it funny to make a mockery of the good will of most AZers. That was one of the ultimate displays of douchebaggery that I can ever recall here.





mondeo said:


> I agree with that stuff, but I've also come to the conclusion that part of it has to do with how people view the internet/message boards. Some see it as "just the internet, so who cares?," others view AZ as a community that just happens to communicate through text online. And some crossover. Most of the people that have gotten ticked off with the "overmoderation" have made comments along the lines of, "who cares what gets said on the internet?" Most of the mods and those that have supported the decisions they've made are probably more likely to go with the community POV, and treating people like you'd treat them face to face. A lot of what's gone down is the result of the former group not treating the later group as if they were talking face to face. The who cares? don't see what the issue is (after all it's just the internet,) the online communityers take offense (because if someone said that stuff to your face, you would.) A clash of two cultures, almost. Each viewpoint is fine on their own, but the interaction causes friction.
> 
> Greg has grown this site as a place for an online community. That's what he likes, and there's a place for this type of site amongst the different online skiing/outdoors message boards, so it works from the business case point of view. As part of that, the mods come in to keep the community feel steered in that direction, and moderation comes into play when the people who don't take anything said here seriously act that way in a way offensive to treat it seriously. There's plenty of good-hearted joking around here, mud slinging between friends, etc., but what gets attention is when people act in ways they never would face to face.


I think that's the heart of the problem. There are people, myself included, who considered some of these people _friends_. Shocking, I know! And on an internet forum no less! But this isn't just an online place to play with your imaginary friends. I know quite a few AZers in person, skied with them (more often than with my own spouse!), gone out drinking with them... these are real people and people I thought had my back. It's disheartening to discover that they really feel otherwise and even worse to read it online posted in a forum that cropped up almost as a big F-U to the community where I met them. Makes you wonder which is the real persona?



Greg said:


> Speaking of online personas, I'm disappointed in all the cynicism lately. There's one person in particular who I considered a friend offline, and his new persona is not anything in line with who I thought he was. He always seemed to me like a quiet gentle person, but I've seen a bit of a dark side over there. Looks like your forum brings the worst out in people too, Andy. Another milestone.
> 
> AZ has become a community that helps facilitate face-to-face interactions with members skiing and riding together. Precisely why I try to keep it real online and post in a way that represent who I am in real life and encourage others to do so. Seems like some prefer to create different online personalities just to act like douchebags, Perhaps they didn't act out enough as a kid or something.


I appreciate that Andy and a few others handled the situationS that arose in a place where I wasn't even involved to defend myself...  But yup... I am who I am. Never pretended to be something else. Shared more than I should have I suppose... but I'm an open book. And now I feel like that was a huge mistake. Kudos to you all... I hope you never need somebody's support. Karma sucks.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

severine said:


> I appreciate that Andy and a few others handled the situationS that arose in a place where I wasn't even involved to defend myself...  But yup... I am who I am. Never pretended to be something else. Shared more than I should have I suppose... but I'm an open book. And now I feel like that was a huge mistake. Kudos to you all... I hope you never need somebody's support. Karma sucks.



WOW!

I don't even know how to respond to this.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> WOW!
> 
> I don't even know how to respond to this.



And so you feel I am misrepresenting myself? How so? I'd like to see this.

I have openly admitted (in no particular order and for no particular reason):

*weight - with pictures (hell...let's put that first since it was addressed by the title-holder himself in an oh-so-lovable way for absolutely no reason at all)
*what I do all day
*what I want to do
*what I think
*how I'm not a great skier
*the goddamn details of that f'ing mess last year that keeps biting me in the butt over and over and over and over again.... give it an f'ing rest!

etc, etc, etc.... So please enlighten me... what have I done to offend thee now?


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 18, 2009)

severine said:


> And so you feel I am misrepresenting myself? How so? I'd like to see this.
> 
> I have openly admitted (in no particular order and for no particular reason):
> 
> ...




What would you do if you found out your child was revealing all that personal info over the internet?     SURPRISE this is the internet.  My personality may be on the internet but nothing personal.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> My personality may be on the internet....



Might not want to admit that...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

severine said:


> *the goddamn details of that f'ing mess last year that keeps biting me in the butt over and over and over and over again.... give it an f'ing rest!



Yet YOU keep bringing up. We all want to forget about that whole mess, but YOU keep throwing it out there. 




severine said:


> etc, etc, etc.... So please enlighten me... what have I done to offend thee now?



Its not always about you Carrie.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 18, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I agree with that stuff, but I've also come to the conclusion that part of it has to do with how people view the internet/message boards. Some see it as "just the internet, so who cares?," others view AZ as a community that just happens to communicate through text online. And some crossover. Most of the people that have gotten ticked off with the "overmoderation" have made comments along the lines of, "who cares what gets said on the internet?" Most of the mods and those that have supported the decisions they've made are probably more likely to go with the community POV, and treating people like you'd treat them face to face. A lot of what's gone down is the result of the former group not treating the later group as if they were talking face to face. The who cares? don't see what the issue is (after all it's just the internet,) the online communityers take offense (because if someone said that stuff to your face, you would.) A clash of two cultures, almost. Each viewpoint is fine on their own, but the interaction causes friction.
> 
> Greg has grown this site as a place for an online community. That's what he likes, and there's a place for this type of site amongst the different online skiing/outdoors message boards, so it works from the business case point of view. As part of that, the mods come in to keep the community feel steered in that direction, and moderation comes into play when the people who don't take anything said here seriously act that way in a way offensive to treat it seriously. There's plenty of good-hearted joking around here, mud slinging between friends, etc., but what gets attention is when people act in ways they never would face to face.
> 
> ...




*Online disinhibition effect:*
“The core concept of the online disinhibition effect refers to a loosening (or complete abandonment) of social restrictions and inhibitions that would otherwise be present in normal face-to-face interaction during interactions with others on the Internet. *** With respect to bad behavior, users on the Internet can frequently do or say as they wish without fear of any kind of meaningful reprisal – in most Internet forums, the worst kind of punishment one can receive for bad behavior is usually being banned from a particular site. In practice, however, this serves little use; the person involved can usually circumvent the ban by simply registering another username and continuing the same behavior as before. Suler[1] calls this toxic disinhibition. *** Popular online comic Penny Arcade describes "John Gabriel's Greater Internet F--kwad Theory," which posits that an otherwise well-adjusted person, given anonymity and a captive audience, can turn into a "total f--kwad," exhibiting antisocial, sociopathic, and even psychopathic behaviors online.”

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_disinhibition_effect


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Yet YOU keep bringing up. We all want to forget about that whole mess, but YOU keep throwing it out there.


As do I. And if that's the case, then why publicly discuss it at the new forum? Why make that one of the new orders of business to get it off on a great foot?

:roll:

You and your wife were people I confided in and thought were supportive at the time. Clearly, I was wrong. About that and many other things....


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> What would you do if you found out your child was revealing all that personal info over the internet?     SURPRISE this is the internet.  My personality may be on the internet but nothing personal.


So if one posts on the internet, one should invent a completely different persona and pretend to be what they're not?

Explains a lot lately....


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

severine said:


> You and your wife were people I confided in and thought were supportive at the time. Clearly, I was wrong.



WOW, I must have posting while really drunk or something, because I don't remember writing anything about you or Brian over there in ANY thread. Pretty sure my wife hasn’t either. I am keeping AZ and its member’s separate from what goes on over there and Andy is encouraging everyone else to do the same. However not everyone is on that page yet. The reason I am using the same handle over there is for transparency. As soon as I joined Andy’s site I sent Greg a PM letting him know I was over there, wanted to make sure things were cool between us, told him what my handle was and encouraged him to read any and all of my posts as I have nothing to hide. Feel free to do the same. 99.9% of all my posts on Andy’s site involve me busting my friend’s stones and them doing the same back. The sort of thing that would be considered inappropriate behavior here. People need to stop assuming that anyone that posts there is anti AZ.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> WOW, I must have posting while really drunk or something, because I don't remember writing anything about you or Brian over there in ANY thread. Pretty sure my wife hasn’t either. I am keeping AZ and its member’s separate from what goes on over there and Andy is encouraging everyone else to do the same. However not everyone is on that page yet. The reason I am using the same handle over there is for transparency. As soon as I joined Andy’s site I sent Greg a PM letting him know I was over there, wanted to make sure things were cool between us, told him what my handle was and encouraged him to read any and all of my posts as I have nothing to hide. Feel free to do the same. 99.9% of all my posts on Andy’s site involve me busting my friend’s stones and them doing the same back. The sort of thing that would be considered inappropriate behavior here. People need to stop assuming that anyone that posts there is anti AZ.



Others have posted those comments, several times over in some great "cluing in" type discussions. Never accused you of posting anything... Sometimes it's what you don't do that speaks volumes... or the other in between lines things you suggest.

I wonder how the rest of you would feel if you were in our shoes? Apparently there is no empathy left in the world. And nobody else makes mistakes.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2009)

severine said:


> O. Never accused you of posting anything...



Well to me, what you wrote below does come across as a veiled accusation of sorts



severine said:


> You and your wife were people I confided in and thought were supportive at the time. Clearly, I was wrong. About that and many other things....



I will adress the rest of your post regarding what I haven't said later. I have some work to do.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 18, 2009)

severine said:


> So if one posts on the internet, one should invent a completely different persona and pretend to be what they're not?
> 
> Explains a lot lately....




y


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Seemed it.  But its hard to differentiate friend from foe these days.  Lots of people shitting on this site and their supposed friends.  Doesn't sit well with me.  I think there are some people that needed an AZ vacation which is cool.





Greg said:


> So you took the short-cut ambulance-chasing route and capitalized on an unfortunate situation here.
> 
> Speaking of online personas, I'm disappointed in all the cynicism lately. There's one person in particular who I considered a friend offline, and his new persona is not anything in line with who I thought he was. He always seemed to me like a quiet gentle person, but I've seen a bit of a dark side over there. Looks like your forum brings the worst out in people too, Andy. Another milestone.





severine said:


> I think that's the heart of the problem. There are people, myself included, who considered some of these people _friends_. Shocking, I know! And on an internet forum no less! But this isn't just an online place to play with your imaginary friends. I know quite a few AZers in person, skied with them (more often than with my own spouse!), gone out drinking with them... these are real people and people I thought had my back. It's disheartening to discover that they really feel otherwise and even worse to read it online posted in a forum that cropped up almost as a big F-U to the community where I met them. Makes you wonder which is the real persona?




this is ridiculous.

some of us who post there, ok, actually i wont speak for anyone else.

I "left"  cause i dont like trailboss' and dhs moderation _style_.  If that makes me a traitor and a backstabber, i'm at a loss for words.  You guys run your board one way, and when I want to i'll post somewhere else so as not to interfere with your operation.  pretty simple really, and most certainly not about having backs, being two faced or a fraud.  You need to be careful when you assume people's reasoning and ambiguously lump everything together.  being upset about what happened to gss is laughable, to me, but apparently struck some nerves with other people.  personally, i just dont give a shit. 

Andy's site is funny, crude, and downright disgusting and rude......right up my alley.  i'm gonna post here and there.  but i'm not gonna be posting about that site here or az there.  now everybody simmer the fuck down and pull a tube or something.

shit, i said fuck.  wrong board.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Severine,
                Just noticed some of the things you started writing. I am truly amazed that you can take this so personal, 

* No one, including my self is turning their backs on AZ (Greg owes me royalties on that acronym)

* There was one stupid remark made by GSS against, I made the mistake of leaving it up for a day but eventually tookit off an apologized.

* This is the internet, my site is just another forum people chose to post on. That makes them traitors?

* And last but not least, and I'm sure I could speak for all when I say this, We all love you and think you are the best!

Greg,

          I know you may think other wise, but believe me, when I started this thread it wasn't for self promotion. Go back to my original post. It was just being sarcastic about all the GSS talk going on here, mind you, I won't complain about the publicity 

I no longer wanted to post in this thread because that seemed to be the perception, but when I saw Sevrine's post, I had to.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> this is ridiculous.
> 
> some of us who post there, ok, actually i wont speak for anyone else.
> 
> I "left"  cause i dont like trailboss' and dhs moderation _style_.  If that makes me a traitor and a backstabber, i'm at a loss for words.  You guys run your board one way, and when I want to i'll post somewhere else so as not to interfere with your operation.  pretty simple really, and most certainly not about having backs, being two faced or a fraud.  You need to be careful when you assume people's reasoning and ambiguously lump everything together.  being upset about what happened to gss is laughable, to me, but apparently struck some nerves with other people.  personally, i just dont give a shit.



Not sure why you're quoting me, bro. I wasn't referring to you, and we already had it out privately.

And I certainly wouldn't consider you "a quiet gentle person"... :lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

I also did not accuse the group of people who post on NSC as being traitors. However, I am discouraged by the side of people I'm seeing that I was not aware of before. Even if it is attributed to "internet persona" makes you wonder what lies beneath the facades. 

Andy, I know you tried to do right by it in the end and I do appreciate that. 

Rough day here... _not_ because of this. Perhaps I should post when I'm stressed out.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> People need to stop assuming that anyone that posts there is anti AZ.


 
Indeed.  I enjoy AZ, a lot. There's some great folks on here that I'm really hoping to have an opportunity to ski with this season.  I'm seriouslly planning to even make the Sundown bump fest in March.  I'm planning to have a kick ass season, and hope I can share that with some folks.



2knees said:


> this is ridiculous.
> 
> some of us who post there, ok, actually i wont speak for anyone else.
> 
> ...


 
I lol'd.  Seriouslly, Between, Paul, 2knees and Mr Evil, they've summed it up.  Paul's explination of the "back room" is spot on.  How many folks here, have bitched about their bosses or company or co-workers (that you normally get along with) in the "back room"?


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 18, 2009)

holy shmolly this intraweb's some crazy shit :argue:


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> There was one stupid remark made by GSS against, I made the mistake of leaving it up for a day but eventually tookit off an apologized.



So it didn't take long for you to start moderating your own "freedom of expression" board? :lol: Seriously, Andy, you should have left it. You already compromised what your forum was supposed to be about. And why do you need all those moderators? :blink:

:razz:



andyzee said:


> Greg,
> 
> I know you may think other wise, but believe me, when I started this thread it wasn't for self promotion. Go back to my original post. It was just being sarcastic about all the GSS talk going on here, mind you, I won't complain about the publicity
> 
> I no longer wanted to post in this thread because that seemed to be the perception, but when I saw Sevrine's post, I had to.



I call bullshit. You can't honestly tell me that a small part of you didn't think your board would come up in this discussion, can you?



andyzee said:


> Can't we all just get along?



We can. And again, I spoke my peace and I give you props Andy for taking it in stride. To an outsider, this whole thing probably does look a lot like 10th grade. :lol: Anyway, good luck with your board. I get the appeal of it, I guess, just not really my kind of scene. I know running a forum is something you always wanted to do and I guess the only thing left for me to say is "you're welcome."


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not sure why you're quoting me, bro. I wasn't referring to you, and we already had it out privately.
> 
> And I certainly wouldn't consider you "a quiet gentle person"... :lol:



just makin sure people dont think i was posting on andy's cause of the gss thing and to make sure, publicly, that we're still cool.   as dumb as that sounds.


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm getting a bit Verklempt.

Tawk amongst y'selves...

Srsly, everyone just take a deep breath and relax. Like any other relationship there's going to be some bumps and disagreements. Things will work themselves out. Hey, let's have a big AZ gathering and hug it out!


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> just makin sure people dont think i was posting on andy's cause of the gss thing and to make sure, publicly, that we're still cool.   as dumb as that sounds.



One look at your avi tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> this is ridiculous.
> 
> some of us who post there, ok, actually i wont speak for anyone else.
> 
> ...





Greg said:


> Not sure why you're quoting me, bro. I wasn't referring to you, and we already had it out privately.
> 
> And I certainly wouldn't consider you "a quiet gentle person"... :lol:



i wasn't referring to you either dip-shit.  ;-)  now what was i supposed to pull.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i wasn't referring to you either dip-shit.  ;-)  now what was i supposed to pull.....


ahhhhhhhh!  dude!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> So it didn't take long for you to start moderating your own "freedom of expression" board? :lol: Seriously, Andy, you should have left it. You already compromised what your forum was supposed to be about. And why do you need all those moderators?



Wrong, I shouldn't have left it. One of the few rules I have is no personal attacks. When I originally wrote that I meant more in line with no attacking other users, But that was a form of attacking another user. As you know, I have been involved in many flame wars on the net and in none of them has my wife been attacked nor have I attacked anyone else's wife. So after thinking about it, I thought it was wrong. I did not delete, but I did take offending references out and stated why they were taken out.



Greg said:


> I call bullshit. You can't honestly tell me that a small part of you didn't think your board would come up in this discussion, can you?



Of course I thought there was a possibility, but it truly wasn't my intent. There have been numerous occasions where I started thread in a sarcastic manner and that exactly what this was. I found it amazing how many posts GSS was still generating.



Greg said:


> We can. And again, I spoke my peace and I give you props Andy for taking it in stride. To an outsider, this whole thing probably does look a lot like 10th grade. :lol: Anyway, good luck with your board. I get the appeal of it, I guess, just not really my kind of scene. I know running a forum is something you always wanted to do and I guess the only thing left for me to say is "you're welcome."



I thank you and want you to know that I truly appreciate this site and the friendships I have formed here. I hope they are in no way affected because of some stupid forum. Further more, I have always pushed AZ and will continue to push it as a great resource for skiers. But, doesn't mean I always have to agree with all that happens there.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> So it didn't take long for you to start moderating your own "freedom of expression" board? :lol: Seriously, Andy, you should have left it. You already compromised what your forum was supposed to be about. And why do you need all those moderators? :blink:
> 
> :razz:
> 
> ...


 


I am getting pretty ripped over there especially from DMC.  And yes.  I am not standing by and letting it happen.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> I'm getting a bit Verklempt.
> 
> Tawk amongst y'selves...
> 
> Srsly, everyone just take a deep breath and relax. Like any other relationship there's going to be some bumps and disagreements. Things will work themselves out. Hey, let's have a big AZ gathering and hug it out!




No shit!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I know you may think other wise, but believe me, when I started this thread it wasn't for self promotion. Go back to my original post. It was just being sarcastic about all the GSS talk going on here, mind you, I won't complain about the publicity


I call BS on this!
The start of this thread is viral marketing at its best.

IMHO Greg and the AZ team would be well served to delete any further threads which are started with this intention because they will serve no other purpose but to create stress between two communities that should get along.



andyzee said:


> Can't we all just get along?


I agree.  Mutual respect would be a great place to start.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I call BS on this!
> The start of this thread is viral marketing at its best.



+2

You're not fooling anyone Andy.



Trekchick said:


> I agree.  Mutual respect would be a great place to start.



Very well put.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

My apologies for taking out my rough day on all of you. While there are definitely some things about this situation upsetting me, this was completely immature and I apologize. This should not have been aired publicly.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 18, 2009)

Only one reason for this thread.  Otherwise it would be in the other thread. 

 Expanding membership.

 Enough.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Sep 18, 2009)

another thing...no more "weekend threads." Those always had me laughing too.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 18, 2009)

One things I have noticed...

I have noticed with other subjects as well. To all those sick of GSS threads and discussing the situation, then why are you doing it? Why not just ignore the threads? Do you feel compelled to comment on everything discussed? Aren't you perpetuating the situation by engaing in the discussion?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 18, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> One things I have noticed...
> 
> I have noticed with other subjects as well. To all those sick of GSS threads and discussing the situation, then why are you doing it? Why not just ignore the threads? Do you feel compelled to comment on everything discussed? Aren't you perpetuating the situation by engaing in the discussion?



Agreed.

It becomes like the mirror in front of and behind you with the perpetual reflection. After a time you just lose interest in looking .


----------



## marcski (Sep 18, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> One things I have noticed...
> 
> I have noticed with other subjects as well. To all those sick of GSS threads and discussing the situation, then why are you doing it? Why not just ignore the threads? Do you feel compelled to comment on everything discussed? Aren't you perpetuating the situation by engaing in the discussion?




***We've got ourselves a winner folks....!!!!    

I'm sick of all the sundown and RAW threads....so I just don't go in them.  Now the GSS threads got some spunk!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> One things I have noticed...
> 
> I have noticed with other subjects as well. To all those sick of GSS threads and discussing the situation, then why are you doing it? Why not just ignore the threads? Do you feel compelled to comment on everything discussed? Aren't you perpetuating the situation by engaing in the discussion?



Because people keep perpetuating lies and/or incorrect assessments on the situation, so some people feel compelled to try to correct them.  You're right though, they should just drop it, obviously some people have their heads so far up their asses that they'll never hear the other side anyway.


----------



## faceplant (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> I know I said I was done, but discovering the whole iwon't/OSME new beginning/therapy thing was BS *really *sucked. Yep, it's all a sham. Every one of us fell for it and supported Jerry. .



ummm-  not me
he was acting to much like mcmurphy after the lobatomy
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwDvZDZ86Y8*

folks just dont change that much that quick-
something was wrong with that pic

i didn't say anything tho
after all......mebbe he really did have a lobatomy?
that woulda been very insensitive of me!  hehe
:lol:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> I know I said I was done, but discovering the whole iwon't/OSME new beginning/therapy thing was BS *really *sucked. Yep, it's all a sham. Every one of us fell for it and supported Jerry. Many of us even chastised GSS for not being supportive enough.  It's not the first time members came to AZ looking for support during times of real personal tragedy. Remember when one of our own lost his wife? Many of us were there to support him. Warp Daddy is going through a pretty intense recovery period after open heart surgery this summer and AZers are there to encourage him and keep his spirits up. There was also another personal incident when a member posted here looking for support during a difficult time which has an ironic tie-in to this whole situation. I won't go into that, but most of you know what I'm talking about. Whether or not you think personal stuff should be kept out of the forums, it does happen. But good ole Jerry found it funny to make a mockery of the good will of most AZers. That was one of the ultimate displays of douchebaggery that I can ever recall here.




Wait a second....that entire OSME was a lie? That's pretty sad.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Because people keep perpetuating lies and/or incorrect assessments on the situation, so some people feel compelled to try to correct them.  You're right though, they should just drop it, obviously some people have their heads so far up their asses that they'll never hear the other side anyway.



Don't get so f'ing high & mighty.  GSS has been kicked out of way better internet forums than this one.


----------



## icedtea (Sep 19, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Dead head when your name pops onto the screen stinkie hippie is not the first thing in my head.  Cheap SOB is.   Joke really at least I am laughing.  Pretty much at all of you




do you now the difference between a dead head and a hippie?

A hippie will give you the shirt off his back...

A dead head will sell it to ya!!


----------



## tcharron (Sep 19, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Discuss.



I LOVE my Goat Sheering Service!  No more do I have to herd them puppies up, try to get them to stay still, dodge the nibbles and bites.  And to think!  They're going to be offering the new GMS Turbo service!  Hell, with them MILKING the goats as well, I hardly ever have to SEE them damned goats anymore.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2009)

tcharron said:


> I LOVE my Goat Sheering Service!  No more do I have to herd them puppies up, try to get them to stay still, dodge the nibbles and bites.  And to think!  They're going to be offering the new GMS Turbo service!  Hell, with them MILKING the goats as well, I hardly ever have to SEE them damned goats anymore.



:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 19, 2009)

I´ve lived in apartments, I´ve lived in a home
I travelled in trailers when I used to roam
But now in these places you won´t have me dead
´Cause I´m happy I live in a split-level head

I do what I want to, no worries, no care
If anyone bugs me I climb up my stairs
Way up to a level where I feel no threat
´Cause I´m happy I live in a split-level head


----------



## JimG. (Sep 19, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Wait a second....that entire OSME was a lie? That's pretty sad.



That is pretty sad.

Totally lame too. What a dick.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 19, 2009)

JimG. said:


> That is pretty sad.
> 
> Totally lame too. What a dick.



Not totally a lie, he explained it pretty well on the "other" site. But I will say that GSS had him pegged from the get go and took a ton of shit for it.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 19, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Not totally a lie, he explained it pretty well on the "other" site. But I will say that GSS had him pegged from the get go and took a ton of shit for it.



And I am man enough to apologize to GSS for my comment in that thread. 

Sorry GSS.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 19, 2009)

JimG. said:


> And I am man enough to apologize to GSS for my comment in that thread.
> 
> Sorry GSS.



Not that it will change anything. But I can't help but wonder how nails that thread hammered into GSS's coffin here on AZ.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 19, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Not totally a lie, he explained it pretty well on the "other" site. But I will say that GSS had him pegged from the get go and took a ton of shit for it.



Come on, there is no good explanation for what OSME did.  A lie is a lie.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Come on, there is no good explanation for what OSME did.  A lie is a lie.


I feel the same way.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Come on, there is no good explanation for what OSME did.  A lie is a lie.



agreed.  A bit of white lie / stretching the truth is one thing, but that whole thing made me lose all respect for the guy....it's creepy.  Not that he cares what I think.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 19, 2009)

How about we all just boycott all this bullshit drama and resume talk of skiing/stoke. 


This is it-last post on this subject......nothing else to discuss. snow is getting close!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 20, 2009)

snoseek said:


> How about we all just boycott all this bullshit drama and resume talk of skiing/stoke.



I thought GSS stood for Great Ski Stoke, oops, wrong thread.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Not that it will change anything. But I can't help but wonder how nails that thread hammered into GSS's coffin here on AZ.



I assure you many nails were hammered into that coffin long before that thread existed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 20, 2009)

.  It's not the first time members came to AZ looking for support during times of real personal tragedy. Remember when one of our own lost his wife? Many of us were there to support him. Warp Daddy is going through a pretty intense recovery period after open heart surgery this summer and AZers are there to encourage him and keep his spirits up. There was also another personal incident when a member posted here looking for support during a difficult time which has an ironic tie-in to this whole situation. I won't go into that, but most of you know what I'm talking about. Whether or not you think personal stuff should be kept out of the forums, it does happen. 

i

I've been away at a family reunion till tonite and am sorry to see this BS going on . 

If  people want to behave like schmucks  and mock others ----its their problem 

Me, i'll opt to stay and support any of the AZ who were kind and pumped up my sneakers during a pretty rough medical ordeal. I said it before those that offered kind support -- fellow skiers who gave a shit about an old dude during a tuff time -- U guys rock !!

I want to build people up, not tear em down !!!


----------



## marcski (Sep 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> .
> I've been away at a family reunion till tonite and am sorry to see this BS going on .
> 
> If  people want to behave like schmucks  and mock others ----its their problem
> ...



Warp:   First, I, for one, am very glad you're well enough to travel to family gatherings in good times!!  I do believe everyone who posted in your thread was sincere.... 

Secondly, I don't think that many if anyone are going anywhere...(with perhaps the exception of GSS...  )  be that as it may...

I think any intelligent internet user learns how to filter through the piles of massive trash online. (on AZ and  on other sites)  When one reads a sincere thread with personal overtones...it comes through. 
After frequenting different forums, one gets a sense and should be able to gauge other members' knowledge of particular subjects, sense of humor and sincerity, especially with varying topics.  

One of the great things about the internet is the ability to acess information.....Objectively this is more about the user being able to be the one to filter the information and source...not the forum.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 20, 2009)

marcski said:


> Warp:   First, I, for one, am very glad you're well enough to travel to family gatherings in good times!!  I do believe everyone who posted in your thread was sincere....
> 
> Secondly, I don't think that many if anyone are going anywhere...(with perhaps the exception of GSS...  )  be that as it may...
> 
> ...



Thanks  Marc, u r right on target !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm back... Love you Greg....

GSS should not have been banned...  Plain and simple...  

And for you who do not like his posts.... Don't read them...  Plain and simple...

PEace y'all...


----------



## faceplant (Sep 21, 2009)

dmc said:


> GSS should not have been banned...  Plain and simple...
> 
> And for you who do not like his posts.... Don't read them...  Plain and simple...
> 
> PEace y'all...






bump


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'm back... Love you Greg....
> 
> GSS should not have been banned...  Plain and simple...
> 
> ...



DMC!  Welcome back man!


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> DMC!  Welcome back man!



yeah...thanks... I think things have mellowed out enough...   I tread cautiously...


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> .  It's not the first time members came to AZ looking for support during times of real personal tragedy. Remember when one of our own lost his wife? Many of us were there to support him. Warp Daddy is going through a pretty intense recovery period after open heart surgery this summer and AZers are there to encourage him and keep his spirits up. There was also another personal incident when a member posted here looking for support during a difficult time which has an ironic tie-in to this whole situation. I won't go into that, but most of you know what I'm talking about. Whether or not you think personal stuff should be kept out of the forums, it does happen.
> 
> i
> 
> ...



dude.. relax... there's no way to control what people want or feel they need to do..   People(myself included) have the right to not take AlpineZone seriously..  And maybe the serious stuff makes them(me) uncomfortable. .   But - whatever..   I just chose to look at what doesn't seem serious..  Or not...  Or do... 

your peeps will be your peeps..  and no internet board will change that...  it's just a flow that you have to either try to enhance, detract or watch...  Or not...


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

*free gss!!!*


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> *free gss!!!*



Everybody has a lobbyist these days.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> *free gss!!!*



+1!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Everybody has a lobbyist these days.


Lol


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Because people keep perpetuating lies and/or incorrect assessments on the situation, so some people feel compelled to try to correct them.  You're right though, they should just drop it, obviously some people have their heads so far up their asses that they'll never hear the other side anyway.



I am pretty sure most everyone has heard the other side, but that doesn't mean everyone is going to agree with it. Look at the whole Killington debacle when POWDR took over. They communicated their strategy, but people spoke out against it (and still do), because they didn't want a place they love changed in ways they disagreed with. Much the same way, many people enjoy this site, and have the desire to speak out when decisions are made they disagree with. I have to respect Greg though, for allowing these dissenting opinions on his own turf.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> I have to respect Greg though, for allowing these dissenting opinions on his own turf.



It's good for ratings.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You're right though, they should just drop it, obviously some people have their heads so far up their asses that they'll never hear the other side anyway.



Those people need to be subjectively banned.  

*FREE GSS!!!*


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> It's good for ratings.



Old Greg - would've not been happy. 

New Greg - is more in tune with ski society and tolerates it...  Because he understands the fabric of what makes us - *us*....  Not what certain uptight people want things to be subjectively like


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2009)

who


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2009)

gives


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2009)

a


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2009)

damn


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

*FREE GSS!!!!*

I give a damn....


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> *FREE GSS!!!!*
> 
> I give a damn....


I'm not sure if you get the concept but.......
GSS is free.
He's been set free to do as he chooses "out there".
I'm sure he's much happier in a place where no one is making him live by terms and conditions.

good for you GSS!!! Way to live freely out there!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> who





2knees said:


> gives





2knees said:


> a





2knees said:


> damn



+1

regardless how i feel, it is done, over. move on.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'm not sure if you get the concept but.......
> GSS is free.
> He's been set free to do as he chooses "out there".
> I'm sure he's much happier in a place where no one is making him live by terms and conditions.
> ...





gmcunni said:


> +1
> 
> regardless how i feel, it is done, over. move on.



You guys are keeping him alive by still posting in these threads ...


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> +1
> 
> regardless how i feel, it is done, over. move on.




No it's not done - until I say it is...  If thats changed...  I didn't get a memo....  You have the right to ignore this thread....

*RE-INSTATE GSS!!!!*


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You guys are keeping him alive by still posting in these threads ...



that was my first and would have been my last post on the topic/thread.  now this is my last.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'm not sure if you get the concept but.......
> GSS is free.
> He's been set free to do as he chooses "out there".
> I'm sure he's much happier in a place where no one is making him live by terms and conditions.
> ...



I'm not sure if *YOU* get the concept but *your* wrong...

he wants to come back...   
Why not let him back?  

FREE GSS!!!!


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> that was my first and would have been my last post on the topic/thread.  now this is my last.



Well done!!!  now - see - this is how we do things in a free world..  You don't like something you read - just stop reading...  it's really quite simple...

*
FREE GSS*


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> *
> FREE GSS*



Makes for a cool t-shirt. I'll take mine size L, thx.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You guys are keeping him alive by still posting in these threads ...



I'm keeping the flame...  It's my new journey...   

*FREE GSS*

I'm using the green that the free Iran movement is using... pretty cool...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> that was my first and would have been my last post on the topic/thread.  now this is my last.



many said 11 days ago..........the flag waving is done, the 9/11 thread slips into obscurity for another year, 'stan is floundering......but the GSS thread lives on.........where's all that christian forgiveness and a chance for redemption?:-o


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> No it's not done - until I say it is...  If thats changed...  I didn't get a memo....  You have the right to ignore this thread....
> 
> *RE-INSTATE GSS!!!!*



Exactly! If you don't like it, don't read IT! Seems like a simple concept that many are having trouble grasping.

REINSTATE GSS!


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> where's all that christian forgiveness and a chance for redemption?:-o



Very good point!

*FREE GSS!!!!*


----------



## WJenness (Sep 22, 2009)

Free your Steeze, and the rest will follow.

*RE-INSTATE GSS!!!!*

-w


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> Exactly! If you don't like it, don't read IT! Seems like a simple concept that many are having trouble grasping.
> 
> REINSTATE GSS!



I think maybe they are a bunch of internet yentas...  Gotta read every thread...   It's like people that complain about Howard Stern for doing this or that and proclaim they would NEVER LISTEN TO HIM!!!!!  How the F did you know he did this or that if you didn't listen?!?!

I mean...  really....


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Free your Steeze, and the rest will follow.
> 
> RE-INSTATE GSS!!!!
> 
> -w




IT's a movement!!!


*FREE GSS!!!!* 
Don't forget to use the cool Iran Freedom green...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> I think maybe they are a bunch of internet yentas...  Gotta read every thread...   It's like people that complain about Howard Stern for doing this or that and proclaim they would NEVER LISTEN TO HIM!!!!!  How the F did you know he did this or that if you didn't listen?!?!
> 
> I mean...  really....



Top of the thread stoke...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 22, 2009)

*free gss!!!!*


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet, an indirect GSS thread..........like a secondary infection. http://forums.alpinezone.com/63611-thread-management.html#post463773

*FREE GSS!!*

I'm going with Iraqi purple.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

well... For reasons I can't discuss...  I have to stop my movement...  And I had a video prepared...

oh well...

Sorry GSS....


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> well... For reasons I can't discuss...  I have to stop my movement...  And I had a video prepared...
> 
> oh well...
> 
> Sorry GSS....



Dropping out of the movement? But it has only just begun!

FREE GSS!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> well... For reasons I can't discuss...  I have to stop my movement...  And I had a video prepared...
> 
> oh well...
> 
> Sorry GSS....



Must have been the Iranian green...


----------



## marcski (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> well... For reasons I can't discuss...  I have to stop my movement...  And I had a video prepared...
> 
> oh well...
> 
> Sorry GSS....



At least for reasons you can't discuss here on AZ.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> IT's a movement!!!



I had a movement.  And then..

I flushed.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

The leader of the movement was silenced......before he was crushed he leaked out his final message.......

http://vimeo.com/6706017


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> well... For reasons I can't discuss...  I have to stop my movement...  And I had a video prepared...
> 
> oh well...
> 
> Sorry GSS....



Go! Hippie
by Fountains of Wayne  

Go, hippie
Skip down the old road
Don't even see me, do you at all
Some days you get so tired of hanging
Trying to deep-fry all your boredom
Big hippie
This day was so slow
And I can see you feel it too
Sometimes you wish you knew karate
Oh, the things that you could do, like
Crossing in between the greens
Just because you want to
Not because you ought to
Oh, how can you ever explain
They can never feel your pain
Neither can you
Mr. Crabtree
Sits in the window
He sees a lot, but he don't know
That was you across the yard
Throwing brownies at his car
Sweet hippie
Keeping your head low
Around the car park you swing low
Some days it all falls down around you
Some days you fall down in the snow while
Crossing in between the greens
Just because you want to
Not because you ought to
Oh, how can you ever explain
They can never feel your pain
Neither can you

*shrug*

It is what it is.


----------



## Paul (Sep 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The leader of the movement was silenced......before he was crushed he leaked out his final message.......
> 
> http://vimeo.com/6706017



Far Out!

Made me think of this


----------

